# Scottish Borders- PTS options/costs



## lynspop (8 April 2013)

Bit of a morbid topic but just wondering if anyone can fill me in on the options for PTS/disposal in the Borders? I have an old horse who I may have PTS at the end of the summer and am tentatively looking into options in advance.
Obviously I have the option of having him euthanised by the vets and then collected by hunt/knacker etc but have no idea of costs in the area
Does anyone have any idea how much the local hunts charge or what the knacker charge is for collection? I have no idea even how much the vet would charge for this service? (dependant on practice im sure)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 April 2013)

Not in Borders but Aberdeenshire - here the horse cost by the kanckers/collectors is £150 and that seems to be whether they shoot it or whether they collect it following vet PTS - docs not that clear but that's what it seems to say. Hope that helps (it might vary area to area but at least it's an idea). Cremation and return of ashes is another £500.

I don't know what vets charge to PTS by injection (thankfully so far), have only had it done to an old ram!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 April 2013)

in southern most East Lothian it just cost me £177 for the vet visit and £217 for Grayshill Knackery to collect. You may have more options with hunts down that way than here?


----------



## Spook (8 April 2013)

Aberdeensire again, Vet to jab about £130, Knackery £90 to take away. A pony is cheaper than a horse.


I think the Knackery is about £200ish to do the humane killer job and take away,

Ring your local knackery to find out the costs. Remember to take VAT into consideration

Years ago the hunt would have done it for nothing, but I suspect the cannot now, do hunts still feed much flesh? I don't know.


----------



## lynspop (9 April 2013)

thanks for replys everyone.
We do have one hunt down here who collects/dispatches of stock (including horses)


----------



## AMW (9 April 2013)

I think its Duke of Buccleuch (sp?) down your way who do it. My friends pony was pts at the Dick Vet and it was the DoB huntsman who collected and returned her ashes. I cant remember costs but they were reasonable, give them a call.


----------



## cm2581 (11 April 2013)

I would suggest you phone Grayshill, DoB hunt and your local vet for the specific costs. My vet bill was around £180 and the individual cremation and ashes returned in a casket was £800. That was my personal choice but if you are looking for the most cost effective manner I would suggest Grayshill or the hunt for dispatch and disposal. If the horse is likely to be fractious then you could ask the vet for a tube of sedalin (or there is another kind of oral sedative) for beforehand.


----------



## Spook (11 April 2013)

Agree about the sedalin...... we had a mare a few years ago who we knew would be awkward with the knackerman so sedated her. Generally they are fine though. If you go down the route of PTS and you are not used to this sort of thing, perhaps best, that you do not wait to see the body loaded onto the wagon...... although the horse is dead it is not  an easy thing to watch, and can be more distressing than you would imagine.

Have you thought of ringing the BHS to see if they can advise or provide a "Buddy"


----------



## lynspop (12 April 2013)

thank you for your replies everyone.
I actually work with horses so have had to deal with PTS/knacker/disposal on numerous occasions but have never had to have a horse of my own put down which is why I was a bit unsure of prices etc.
There are in fact 2 local hunts who can put down/dispose of, both charging £150 for the service


----------



## nicnag (13 April 2013)

Lauderdale has a disposal service I'm sure, I'm sure one of the woman on our yard used them for incineration. I know Trevor at Buccleuch is meant to be very good though and treats them very well through the whole process.


----------

